# Rastrelli Cello Quartet



## Margaret

A number of years ago I was fortunate enough to hear the Rastrelli Cello Quartet performing.

Hear them for yourself.

The cello is the first instrument I fell in love with. My first classical album was the Bach Cello Suites. Although I appreciate other instruments, the cello is still my favorite. My first love and my great love, if now not my only love.

So when someone showed me in the newspaper that a local church was going to have a _cello quartet_ in for an evening of classical music I had to go -- even though it was on Halloween and I adore Halloween and had never missed passing out candy. But *FOUR CELLOS*!!! _How could I miss that?!_

The church itself was lovely with a vaulted ceiling painted a deep blue with stars. And, as I sat there under the painted heavens listening to this quartet of cellos, there were moments I thought that if I died I wouldn't go to heaven because I was already there.

I searched the forum and no one has mentioned the Rastrelli Cello Quartet. So for those of you who love the cello as I love the cello I thought I would share this group with you.


----------



## PostMinimalist

Great stuff! James Bond on the fly! Kiril has been a mate of mine for the last 10 years. He's full of tales about Slava Rostrapovich and is crazy about russian videogames!
FC


----------



## Margaret

Oh my gosh, the internet makes for a small world, doesn't it? 

The next time you speak to him / email him please tell him "Thanks" for me and that his group's got a fan in me.


----------



## PostMinimalist

I met his through a Greek flautist freind who works in Stuttgart called Natalia Gerakis. They were going out then but have since spilt up. Kiril and Natalia came to my house for dinner a few times and we hit it off straight away! He geave me a copy of the Quartet's CD as soon as it had come out and He told me that at least the James Bond arrangement was done in the studio while they were recording ad hoc!
He plays a strange russian video game a bit like second life all the time. I'll e mail him with your regards!
FC


----------



## Margaret

Neglected to say thanks. So thanks, Fergus, for passing on the my regards.


----------

